# Slipknot - Three Events x15



## Tokko (5 Nov. 2008)

Slipknot (engl. Laufknoten, eine Form des Henkersknotens) ist eine US-amerikanische, kontrovers diskutierte Nu-Metal-Band aus Des Moines, Iowa, die 1995 gegründet wurde. Besondere Merkmale der Band sind ihre meist sehr aggressiven Texte und das Tragen von Masken und einheitlichen Overalls​

*Paul Dedrick Gray, James Root, Chris Fehn, Mick Thompson, Sid Wilson, Joey Jordison, Craig Jones, Shawn Crahan​*



*With Full Force Festival 02.07.2004*






​
*Slipknot - Premiere of "Freddie vs. Jason" 15.08.03​*


 




 

 

 

 

 






*Slipknot - Unknown Concert*







 

 

​


----------



## gerdicom (5 Nov. 2008)

TOKKO du hast wirklich den krasseten scheisss voll cool die pics lach laut ):


----------



## General (18 Apr. 2009)

das sieht man immer gerne 

THX Tokko


----------

